# Only Introvert Overseers complete Sex Survey



## siliconbuddha (Apr 29, 2011)

There are a lot of threads for individual types asking about sexual preferences, but there doesn't seem to be much point unless you can compare against other types. After a couple of days only 8% who have answered are Overseers and there virtually all ISTJ or ISFJ.

Why aren't ESFJs and ESTJ's answering. Please visit the survey!

http://www.kwiksurveys.com?s=IBOHFH_d87c441c

I'm not sure if the results are available to the public. If not I'll give a regular breakdown of results-


----------



## slyspy (May 18, 2011)

Where do you give the regular breakdown of results?


----------

